# Monitorização Criosfera - 2012



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 22:18)

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2012.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


*
Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2011
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 22:19)

2012 começa com uma ligeira anomalia positiva da área de superficie de gelo no mar, a nível global.
Algo que não acontecia desde o final do verão de 2010.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

AnDré disse:


> 2012 começa com uma ligeira anomalia positiva da área de superficie de gelo no mar, a nível global.
> Algo que não acontecia desde o final do verão de 2010.



Será por causa da circulação zonal ser mais pronunciada/dominante este ano? Os anticiclones polares parecem ficar todos juntinhos, como que a querer proteger o frio só para latitudes junto ao pólo.. O jetstream não quer serpentear-se pelas nossas latitudes, pelo que não há grande troca de calor entre equador e os pólos, nos níveis inferiores da atmosfera.. Será essa a razão?


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2012 às 19:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Será por causa da circulação zonal ser mais pronunciada/dominante este ano? Os anticiclones polares parecem ficar todos juntinhos, como que a querer proteger o frio só para latitudes junto ao pólo.. O jetstream não quer serpentear-se pelas nossas latitudes, pelo que não há grande troca de calor entre equador e os pólos, nos níveis inferiores da atmosfera.. Será essa a razão?



Em grande parte, o que fez com que globalmente a área de superficie de gelo ficasse ligeiramente positiva, foi a anomalia no hemisfério norte ser "apenas" ligeiramente negativa.
E a contribuir para isso está o mar de Bering (entre a Sibéria e o Alasca) que tem estado com uma boa anomalia positiva.






Entretanto já está a voltar a valores normais...
Já o mar a norte da Noruega está com uma anomalia negativa acentuada.

Globalmente, já estamos com uma ligeira anomalia negativa da área de superficie de gelo marítimo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2012 às 17:25)

Apesar do frio que se faz sentir em praticamente toda a Europa, a região a norte do continente está com uma anomalia negativa muito significativa ao nível da área de superficie de gelo.
Não deixa de ser incrível o facto de estarmos em Fevereiro, e regiões como as ilhas de Svalbard e Nova Zembla ainda não estarem envoltas em gelo polar.






Nos últimos dias tem-se verificado um aumento substancial do gelo no Báltico.

A nível do hemisfério norte, a área de superficie de gelo tem estado estagnada praticamente deste que a Europa mergulhou nesta vaga de frio.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2012 às 18:18)

A área de superficie de gelo no Árctico, que até esteve próxima do normal durante os primeiros meses de primavera, deu nos últimos dias um valente tombo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2012 às 19:24)

No Árctico voltam-se a bater recordes quanto à área da superficie de gelo, que já está muito próximo do mínimo absoluto registado em 2007.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2012 às 22:21)

Como não sou especialista em gelo mas assumindo que uma menor quantidade ou camada de gelo poderá traduzir-se numa menor quantidade de frio em reserva para daqui a uns meses (espero não estar a dizer uma grande asneira ), pergunto se este factor poderá influenciar ou não, o clima no próximo Outono/Inverno ?


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2012 às 22:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Como não sou especialista em gelo mas assumindo que uma menor quantidade ou camada de gelo poderá traduzir-se numa menor quantidade de frio em reserva para daqui a uns meses (espero não estar a dizer uma grande asneira ), pergunto se este factor poderá influenciar ou não, o clima no próximo Outono/Inverno ?



Aurélio, também não sou especialista nenhum! Mas na minha opinião, o frio não advem do volume de gelo nas calotes polares, em si! Mas indiretamente, tudo está correlacionado no sentido interferir na variabilidade climática global. O que é que acontece se a calote de gelo no polo norte derreter?
1. O albedo diminui (1=branco), traduzindo-se numa maior taxa de absorção da radiação solar (ou se preferirem, uma menor capacidade de reflexão da radiação), o que contribui para aumento na temperatura.
2. Uma enorme quantidade de água doce resultante do degelo, vai diluir-se nos oceanos e tal vai interferir na circulação das correntes marinhas (termohalina), enfraquecendo ou reforçando ou alterando as rotas. Uma menor salinidade dos oceanos também contribuirá numa pequena parte, para favorecer a evaporacão e alimentar por exemplo as tempestades tropicais nos oceanos.
3. Fisicamente, a inexistência de gelo sob o nível do mar, também pode influenciar alguma corrente oceânica local..

Mas por outro lado, também é verdade que a quantidade de energia recebida do Sol, é praticamente a mesma anualmente (apesar da sua variabilidade, ligada ao ciclo solar), não induz mais do que variações de 1, 2 ou 3 décimas de grau celcius, a nível da temperatura média anual do nosso planeta Terra.

Isto significa o quê? Significa que o frio não sendo o suficiente para evitar-se o degelo completo da calote do polo norte (falam em 15anos, para o degelo completo no verão), estará mais ou menos concentrado noutro local qualquer (não necessariamente à superfície, mas em altitude), ou até mais ou menos repartido igualmente por todo o planeta. Digo isto, porque o nosso Sol continua o mesmo, assim como a resposta dos nossos oceanos no que toca à absorção de CO2, sendo portanto um reservatório de calor estável sem grandes variabilidades a nível global.

Resultado: o degelo duma calote polar, influência e de que maneira o clima global, mas não necessariamente tornando-o mais quente, até pode ocorrer o contrário! E uma coisa é a variabilidade global e outra é a regional ou local!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

Este ano vai ser um novo recorde mínimo da camada de gelo no Árctico.

The latest value : 4,087,031 km2 (August 25, 2012)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Ago 2012 às 11:20)

*Gelo no Árctico bateu recorde mínimo e vai ainda continuar a diminuir*

"""
Nunca houve tão pouco gelo no Pólo Norte como este ano, batendo-se o recorde de 2007. Nas próximas semanas, o gelo continuará a derreter, mas o Verão de 2012 já tem a marca das alterações climática.

Era uma questão de tempo, mas aconteceu agora. A área de gelo no Árctico atingiu a sua extensão mínima, batendo o recorde de Setembro de 2007. Desde 1979, quando se iniciaram as medições do gelo do Árctico por satélite, que nunca se tinha medido uma área branca tão pequena no Pólo Norte. O gelo vai continuar a derreter nas próximas duas ou três semanas, por isso é preciso aguardar pelo final do Verão para se determinar qual será o novo recorde de 2012.

O gelo do Árctico está por cima do oceano. Todos os anos por esta altura, os climatólogos seguem com atenção a evolução do tamanho da área branca. O fenómeno faz parte do ciclo meteorológico anual: no Inverno o frio faz aumentar a área de gelo no Pólo Norte e, mais ou menos a partir de Abril, há mais gelo a derreter-se do que a ser formado, o que faz inverter o ciclo até meados de Setembro.

Mas, na última década, têm-se observado verões com cada vez menos gelo, atingindo-se valores muito abaixo da média entre 1979 e 2000. Uma mudança que os cientistas dizem ser uma consequência das alterações climáticas causadas pelas actividades humanas que emitem para a atmosfera dióxido de carbono e outros gases com efeito de estufa, que fazem com que a Terra retenha mais calor da radiação solar.

"O balanço de energia no Árctico está a mudar. Há mais calor, estamos a perder mais gelo sazonal", disse recentemente Julienne Stroeve, cientista do Centro Nacional de Dados de Neve e do Gelo dos Estados Unidos (NSIDC, sigla em inglês), ao jornal britânico Guardian. "Há 15 anos não esperaria ver mudanças tão drásticas - ninguém esperaria. A temporada com menos gelo é muito maior agora. Há 20 anos era de um mês, agora são três. Há uma semana, a temperatura no Árctico era de 14 graus Celsius, o que é bastante quente."

Os cientistas estavam à espera que este recorde fosse atingido. "A cobertura de gelo no Árctico derreteu até à sua extensão mínima, de acordo com registos de satélite de domingo", alertou ontem o NSIDC, em comunicado. Ou seja, a área de cobertura do gelo atingiu, a 26 de Agosto, segundo aquele centro norte-americano, só 4,10 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, o que é menos do que os 4,17 milhões alcançados a 18 de Setembro de 2007.

Na última quinta-feira, o Centro de Monitorização Remota da Noruega já tinha anunciado esta cobertura mínima de gelo, tal como fez dias depois a Agência de Exploração Espacial do Japão. O NSIDC veio agora confirmar o fenómeno. As pequenas diferenças relativas ao dia em que tal mínimo se atingiu devem-se à forma como se mede o gelo.

"No contexto do que se tem passado nos últimos anos, esta é uma indicação de que a cobertura do gelo oceânico do Árctico está a mudar", disse Walt Meier, do NSIDC. Para o director deste centro, Mark Serreze, o gelo está tão fino e frágil que, independentemente das condições atmosféricas, derrete-se com muita facilidade.

Até 2050, prevê-se que o Árctico passe a ter verões sem gelo, uma mudança significativa não só visualmente, como a nível climático e económico. O gelo tem uma capacidade muito grande de reflectir a luz do Sol e, se não existir, a Terra aquece ainda mais e as alterações climáticas aceleram-se. Não se sabe o que acontecerá aos padrões das correntes oceânicas, e que consequências isso terá por sua vez no clima, mas a exploração dos recursos minerais tornar-se-á, pela primeira vez, uma possibilidade naquela região. E tudo parece estar a acontecer mais depressa do que se esperava.
"""

Fonte: 
PUBLICO
http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia....ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PublicoRSS+(Publico.pt)


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2012 às 00:04)

Alguém sobe como está a situação da área de gelo no hemisfério Sul?

Seria interessante saber se o gelo da Antártida acompanha esta tendência de recuo que ocorre actualmente no Ártico.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2012 às 11:01)

MSantos disse:


> Alguém sobe como está a situação da área de gelo no hemisfério Sul?
> 
> Seria interessante saber se o gelo da Antártida acompanha esta tendência de recuo que ocorre actualmente no Ártico.



Aparentemente está na média.


----------



## duncan (29 Ago 2012 às 11:18)

Dan disse:


> Aparentemente está na média.



sim,e ja esteve em cima da media como se pode ver  no grafico.ao contrario do que se passa no artico.nao é estranho?o artico estar numa situaçao completamente digferente,ata parece ser de outro pleneta.se o planeta esta mais quente porque só esta a ter efeito no artico?


----------



## amando96 (29 Ago 2012 às 11:55)

Pois agora no hemisfério Norte estamos no Verão, e no Sul estão em pleno Inverno


----------



## duncan (29 Ago 2012 às 12:00)

amando96 disse:


> Pois agora no hemisfério Norte estamos no Verão, e no Sul estão em pleno Inverno



sim claro que o hemisferio sul esta no inverno,mas se tu olhares para o grafico anual da antartica,verificaras que o gelo tem estado na media mesmo mo verao de lá.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2012 às 12:05)

Sim, a Antártida tem tido uma cobertura de gelo oceânico na média, ou superior, tanto no Inverno como no Verão.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2012 às 15:11)

Dan disse:


> Sim, a Antártida tem tido uma cobertura de gelo oceânico na média, ou superior, tanto no Inverno como no Verão.



Pena no Ártico estar a ocorrer exactamente o contrário, o mínimo de 2007 já foi batido este ano. Esperemos que a situação se inverta para bem dos ecossistemas polares e para evitar que a cobiça pelos recursos existentes no Ártico possa levar ao aumento das tensões já existentes entre alguns países, e que na pior das hipóteses possam levar a conflitos armados.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2012 às 11:00)

O ártico continua a bater recordes de degelo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2012 às 16:03)

O árctico já deu o ponto de viragem:

The latest value : 3,475,781 km2 (September 15, 2012)

The latest value : 3,537,188 km2 (September 17, 2012)


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 08:45)

> *Área de gelo no Árctico alcançou recorde mínimo desde que há registo*
> 
> _O recorde anterior de 2007 já tinha sido batido a 27 de Agosto, mas o gelo no Árctico continuou a diminuir e a 16 de Setembro terá chegado ao mínimo deste ano, e ao mínimo de sempre desde que começaram os registos de satélite em 1979. _
> 
> ...


Fonte: Publico.pt


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Em contra-partida daquilo que se passa no Árctico, na Antártica a área de superficie de gelo é, neste momento, a 4ª maior desde 1979, altura em que se começou a fazer monitorização do gelo via satélite.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2012 às 01:14)

Pergunto por completa ignorância, estará o degelo do Ártico relacionado de alguma forma com o aumento da superfície de gelo no Antártico?


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2012 às 02:29)

MSantos disse:


> Pergunto por completa ignorância, estará o degelo do Ártico relacionado de alguma forma com o aumento da superfície de gelo no Antártico?



é do tipo um equilibra o outro, lol. mas não, não deve ter nada haver...


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Depois do precipício o gelo recupera a grande ritmo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Out 2012 às 01:05)

Novo recorde de carecimento do gelo.

Noticia em:
http://phys.org/news/2012-10-antarctic-sea-ice-high.html


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2012 às 11:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Novo recorde de carecimento do gelo.
> 
> Noticia em:
> http://phys.org/news/2012-10-antarctic-sea-ice-high.html



Sempre bateu o recorde!

Deixo aqui o gráfico presente nessa noticia:






Apesar da boa noticia, infelizmente os ganhos na Antárctica, são inferiores às perdas no Árctico.



> "The year 2012 continues a long-term contrast between the two hemispheres, with decreasing sea ice coverage in the Arctic and increasing sea ice coverage in the Antarctic," Parkinson added. "Both hemispheres have considerable inter-annual variability, so that in either hemisphere, next year could have either more or less sea ice than this year. Still, the long-term trends are clear, but not equal: the magnitude of the ice losses in the Arctic considerably exceed the magnitude of the ice gains in the Antarctic."


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Gráfico com o _trajecto_ de 2012:


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

Desde esta semana, é possível acompanhar, diariamente, a evolução da camada de neve na Gronelândia:

http://nsidc.org/greenland-today/

Também deixo a notícia:

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/4104-daily-greenland-ice-website-launched.html


----------

